# First continental trip



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

The time is almost here

My first trip overseas in the van.

On Saturday 07th January, myself and a colleague will be travelling to Ostend, then on to Luxembourg, the A4 to Strasbourg before sleeping overnight in the small town of Benfeld. On day two towards Basle, Lake Lucerne, Chiasso, Milan and then leaving the motorway at Desenzano, en route to Moniga del Garda and our home for the week. 

We have pre booked train tickets from Desenzano to Venice. 

I have used the van a couple of time and I am confident I have matches, pots, pans, cork screw etc etc

There must be something I have forgotten!

HELP - I do not know if I am excited or am turning into a nervous wreck!

Rapide561


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> My first trip overseas in the van...........................
> ....................................
> There must be something I have forgotten!
> Rapide561


Rest assured. There will be. 

The main thing is to ensure that all the necessary paperwork is with you. Make a checklist.
Anything else can be obtained locally.

Don't worry. Go off and enjoy it.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 
Good luck with the trip mate. Remember to take water for the tea / coffee, milk for same, tea, coffee and toothbrush and a change of clothes. Everything else is surplus baggage :lol: :lol: 
Don't forget camera, pen and paper so you can let us all know how it goes, I envy you......

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda*

Thanks Keith

The staff at Transeuropa asked me if I was running a scheduled service as I am travelling so often!

One day - maybe just one day, when I am older, I can buy a RV and make just one journey rather than numerous trips of a week to ten days!

Rapide561


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I do hope you have a great time - in fact I know you will. Have a safe journey and looke forward to a report and pics when you get back. Bon Voyage


----------

